
The ArXiv of the Future Will Not Look Like the ArXiv - indescions_2017
https://www.authorea.com/users/3/articles/173764-the-arxiv-of-the-future-will-not-look-like-the-arxiv
======
gumby
They are worrying about important issues (especially data sharing and the TeX-
illiterate) and by dealing with them will make it harder for the entrenched
journal complex to fight back.

With an orthogonal peer review mechanism (you can still upload your preprints,
but third party review/peer review/editorial sites would link to solid work in
their respective areas) there would be no need for the old publishers.

What we need is for the granting organizations to 1> require publication with
normalized and raw data 2> require ArXiv publication and 3> fund some
independent peer review organizations.

~~~
convolvatron
i know it makes the whole 'tenure points' system harder, but couldn't 3 be
done with a series of ad-hoc comment boards with scoring?

